# Is Corsair RAM good quality?



## ThomasLentati (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi I'm new here, and I wanted to know if Corsair RAM is good quality in 2012? 
I have a MacBook Pro late 2011 @2.4GHz Core i5, and I want to upgrade it to 16GB with this RAM: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006ON5KZC/?tag=tec06d-20
I found this RAM thanks to a famous guy on Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4jKSDiD2WM&feature=my_favorites&list=FLz2XNiAr_NTJ1D71bvSJCIQ
The RAM works fine but some people in the comments on Amazone say it's bad quality RAM and some say it's good? Please help me, btw I don't have an SSD I have a 750GB HD, maybe this RAM only works on SSD's?
Thank you for your time.

Thomas


----------



## GSquadron (Jun 10, 2012)

The corsair memory i have, it is perfect. Don't know about mac though.
U don't need an android figurine


----------



## ThomasLentati (Jun 10, 2012)

Haha!  I just hope the RAM will be of good quality, just ordered it!


----------



## Widjaja (Jun 10, 2012)

Every manufacturer will have some bad batches.
There will be more people who do not leave a review of a product if it is working fine for them, than there are people who have found the product defective.

Jut make sure the RAM is compatible with your model of Macbook before purchasing.


----------



## ThomasLentati (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks @Widjaja, yes the RAM is suppose to be compatible. You guys on this Forum answer really quickly! Way faster than Apple Support Communities!


----------



## Black Panther (Jun 10, 2012)

Once I bought Corsair Value RAM. They're good, function fine, but I couldn't overclock at all with them. You get what you pay for I guess. There were many more types of Corsair RAM which were more expensive I could have bought. It depends on what performance you're expecting and whether you plan to overclock or not.


----------



## ThomasLentati (Jun 10, 2012)

Thank you for your reply, but what is overclocking RAM?

Thomas


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 10, 2012)

I normally buy Corsair or G.Skill ram for my machines. Never had any problems other than when I got a used RAM kit from someone who OC'd them too much.


----------



## Black Panther (Jun 10, 2012)

ThomasLentati said:


> Thank you for your reply, but what is overclocking RAM?
> 
> Thomas



Thread is a bit old but it gives you all the basics. Clicky.


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 10, 2012)

You know, you mensioned your Macbook is late 2011. Those can actually handle DDR3-1600 and some people have claimed that 1866 will work, other say it has issues. Either way, you may want to consider slightly faster memory if you're using the HD 3000 graphics, the extra memory bandwidth may speed up graphics.

amazon
newegg (us)

I have a 13" early 2011 mbp, but I haven't tried anything faster than 1333, but 8gb of that does fine for work. I don't really do anything with graphics on it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 10, 2012)

I have been using Corsair Ram for years ever since the AMD64 skt.939 days. Ive used their value ram for laptop and desktop upgrades and never had a stick go bad on me or anything.

As for an SSD. an SSD would be a great upgrade for any desktop or laptop. the only setback is the price however and for a 1:1 replacement of your 750GB hard drive would cost a serious amount of money. a 512GB SSD costs around 430 Euro. Prices are falling quite quickly however. but they are still pricey compared to desktop hard drives. 128GB is still the 'sweetspot' when it comes to SSD's so you could get one and put the 750GB that you take out into a hard drive enclosure to be used as external storage.

Ive just done the same thing with my laptop. and it makes a huge difference.


256GB SSDs are rapidly faling in price. so if you have around 200 Euro spare after the memory upgrade, its worth considering an SSD.


----------



## ThomasLentati (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi @Aquinus, thanks for your reply, but can I still get the RAM even if I have Intel HD Graphics 3000 384 MB? I don't really use the graphics that much, I just sometimes play a bit of minecraft, I normally just use Parrallels with Windows 7. So can I get the RAM I linked? Because it's a really good deal.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 10, 2012)

ThomasLentati said:


> Hi @Aquinus, thanks for your reply, but can I still get the RAM even if I have Intel HD Graphics 3000 384 MB? I don't really use the graphics that much, I just sometimes play a bit of minecraft, I normally just use Parrallels with Windows 7. So can I get the RAM I linked? Because it's a really good deal.



yeah you can get that ram. you could also buy some DDR3 1600mhz ram for it instead of the 1333mhz. having faster ram improves the graphics performance as the HD3000 doesnt have its own dedicated memory.

I think theres enough people saying they ran with 1600Mhz ram with their MBP that it isnt a rumour anymore.


the 1600mhz ram would give you a small boost in 3D performance.


----------



## ThomasLentati (Jun 10, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> yeah you can get that ram. you could also buy some DDR3 1600mhz ram for it instead of the 1333mhz. having faster ram improves the graphics performance as the HD3000 doesnt have its own dedicated memory.
> 
> I think theres enough people saying they ran with 1600Mhz ram with their MBP that it isnt a rumour anymore.
> 
> ...



Thanks for replying, well I've looked up on the Kingston website, but they only seem to offer 8GB max @1600 RAM, and I don't really use 3D Graphics, so I'll go with the Corsair RAM.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 10, 2012)

are you only searching for products on Amazon?

This DDR3 1600mhz Corsair Vengeance ram works on MBP according to one of the reviewers...

secondly is there any reason why you would require so much ram?? I have 8GB in my laptop and the only time i seen it use almost over 90% of it was when i reinstalled windows and needed to get all the updates done.

otherwise I got firefox up with upto 30-60tabs open occasionally and an audio player running in the background... I can game on it but sadly its an E-350 APU so gaming isnt quite its forte even though it can handle quite a lot of games old and new without too much trouble.

16GB is pretty excessive unless you needed it to run a lot of CAD programs or VMware stuff.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jun 10, 2012)

I really love the looks of the Corsair Vengeance LP Low voltage 1.35V arctic white sticks, but someone at the factory responsible of quality control and testing should be fired. 

One stick died (4 bits stuck on data bus in whole stick) and other one is not 100% stable at 1.35V. Two other sticks are working just great tho, but this second kit must have been manufactured on some very crappy monday...


----------



## Jetster (Jun 10, 2012)

My friend just bought some Corsair Vengeance and his is bad also


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 10, 2012)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> I really love the looks of the Corsair Vengeance LP Low voltage 1.35V arctic white sticks, but someone at the factory responsible of quality control and testing should be fired.
> 
> One stick died (4 bits stuck on data bus in whole stick) and other one is not 100% stable at 1.35V. Two other sticks are working just great tho, but this second kit must have been manufactured on some very crappy monday...
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/v1Cvx.jpg





Jetster said:


> My friend just bought some Corsair Vengeance and his is bad also



Probably just a bad batch.

I have built many systems for friends as well as myself using Corsair Ram and i have never had a single problem nor have i had a single complaint from the people i built systems for.


----------



## Jetster (Jun 10, 2012)

Ya not saying Corsair is bad. I was just shocked it was bad. Ive never had a problem with them or G Skill. But he started getting BSOD and ran Memtest and it was bad


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jun 10, 2012)

Yeah first time I have to RMA ram sticks from any manufacturer. I am just a little pissed off having to RMA something to Corsair for like fifth time in few years -.-


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 11, 2012)

I've had no problems with a pair of Corsair ValueSelect DDR2-533 sticks from a couple years ago, but had 2 out of 4 PNY DDR2-800 sticks fail in a month. With RAM, you're either lucky or you aren't. Both my Micron "Rendition" DDR3-1333 4GB SODIMMs died after a few months, and I've had absolutely zero problems with G.Skill RAM, which I usually buy.


----------



## ThomasLentati (Jun 11, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> are you only searching for products on Amazon?
> 
> This DDR3 1600mhz Corsair Vengeance ram works on MBP according to one of the reviewers...
> 
> ...



Well I need 16GB of RAM for Windows 7 Ultimate and XP professional with my MacBook Pro, because 8 isn't enough, I've found this one: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0076W9Q5A/?tag=tec06d-20

Does that one look ok?

Thomas


----------



## ThomasLentati (Jun 11, 2012)

Jetster said:


> Ya not saying Corsair is bad. I was just shocked it was bad. Ive never had a problem with them or G Skill. But he started getting BSOD and ran Memtest and it was bad



Hey I want to buy Corsair Vangeance but I don't know if it's Low Voltage, and you said the Low Voltage was bad? I have a MacBook Pro btw. Look: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0076W9Q5A/?tag=tec06d-20

Thomas


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 11, 2012)

I have had couple of sets of corsair and currently have a set of corsair XMS3's and they all have been goo so far.


----------



## qubit (Jun 11, 2012)

Corsair is one of the top brands out there. It's a safe buy. 

EDIT: I have it in my PC in fact, just check my specs.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 11, 2012)

ThomasLentati said:


> Well I need 16GB of RAM for Windows 7 Ultimate and XP professional with my MacBook Pro, because 8 isn't enough, I've found this one: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0076W9Q5A/?tag=tec06d-20
> 
> Does that one look ok?
> 
> Thomas



you plan to dual boot or run one as a VM?? I still think 8GB is plenty. I got 8GB on both my laptop and my PC and my usage rarely even hits 4GB.

that ram is fine though.

-----

Its not my job telling you how to spend your money, but you could save $80 by sticking with the 8GB set.


Order the 8GB set from Amazon. If you find that you still need more ram you can send it back to amazon for a refund, no questions asked within 30days and order the 16GB set.


take that $80 and put it towards a SSD which will show a much BIGGER improvement then having 16GBs of ram.

trust me on this. Ive been through all this myself.....just not on a mac.


----------



## Widjaja (Jun 11, 2012)

Using Corsair Vengeance LPs in my Desktop atm and they are fine.
Had Corsair XMS2 in my old desktop.
One went bad, which I blame on the 680i chipset rather than the ram.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Corsair make excellent ram,It very uncommon for any sticks they make to go bad.Also on the website they list the generation and what ram chips they used on them,Mine are DRR2 Dominator and have Samsung D9 chips,They usually use Samsung or Hynix the 2 best chips on the market imo Why else would AMD and Nvidia use them on the video cards.....


----------



## ThomasLentati (Jun 11, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> are you only searching for products on Amazon?
> 
> This DDR3 1600mhz Corsair Vengeance ram works on MBP according to one of the reviewers...
> 
> ...



BAD NEWS!  The company that send the 16GB Corsair RAM I want won't ship to France (my country) !  So I have to go with the 16GB RAM 1333MHZ and not the 1600MHZ!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 11, 2012)

why you ordering from the U.S anyway??? surely its cheaper and quicker to order from the UK.


----------



## ThomasLentati (Jun 11, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> why you ordering from the U.S anyway??? surely its cheaper and quicker to order from the UK
> 
> Thank you so much!  I've found the exact same RAM but it says it's 16GB but is it 2x16GB RAM or 2x8GB RAM! http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B0076W9Q5A/?tag=tec053-21
> 
> Thomas


----------



## ThomasLentati (Jun 11, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> why you ordering from the U.S anyway??? surely its cheaper and quicker to order from the UK.



I've also found the RAM on the French Amazon look: http://www.amazon.fr/SO-DDR3-1600-1...5A/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1339430622&sr=8-13

I think I'm going to order it via the French amazon because from the Dollar to the Euro the rate is gonna change a lot and I'll have to pay taxes.  But theres still the UK amazon but I don't know if it's 2x8GB or 2x16GB?!  http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B0076W9Q5A/?tag=tec053-21

Thomas


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 11, 2012)

Corsair has a GREAT RMA policy as well. I RMAed some XMS2 chips due to a friends motherboard going south and killing the ram and GPU. I shipped and the day they received them, they sent a BNIB pair to me. I had no receipt or anything, they just went by serial number.


----------



## ThomasLentati (Jun 11, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Corsair has a GREAT RMA policy as well. I RMAed some XMS2 chips due to a friends motherboard going south and killing the ram and GPU. I shipped and the day they received them, they sent a BNIB pair to me. I had no receipt or anything, they just went by serial number.



Thanks for the info!


----------

